
Tony Blair: We don't have to leave the EU to control immigration - ezequiel-garzon
http://institute.global/news/we-dont-have-leave-eu-control-immigration
======
smegel
Did anyone manage to distill his alternative plan for control immigration?

~~~
tobltobs
> As the paper shows, we can curtail the things that people feel are damaging
> about European immigration, both by domestic policy change and by agreeing
> change within Europe to the freedom of movement principle, including
> supporting the campaign of President Macron on the Posted Workers Directive.

The alternative plan is to persuade the other 27 EU members to cancel the
current vision of the EU and to adopt the view the UK always would have
preferred, namely that the EU should be reduced to the single market without
free movement of people and all this business unfriendly social charter stuff.

So actually no new plan, just another example that most Brits don't get what
the EU is about.

But actually there is a glimpse of self-awareness in his text:

> and the process of enlargement to the East was begun, with British
> leadership at the fore. There was a price for this. As Europe enlarged, to
> help those former Soviet satellites develop, Western Europe paid through
> structural funds to support that development. Hence much of the so-called
> Brexit divorce bill.

~~~
Daviey
There is the Belgium model.. and this seems to be supported by EU law:

[https://www.ft.com/content/d736fe48-a912-11e3-bf0c-00144feab...](https://www.ft.com/content/d736fe48-a912-11e3-bf0c-00144feab7de)

